# Gorton 9J



## TCSmith (Feb 3, 2021)

I was just contacted by the trucking company, My 9J should be arriving Friday!  
Its staging spot has been cleared out for the most part and I'm pretty excited for it to arrive.

I know ... Pictures .... must has pics.  I'll try to temper my excitement and get some pics for you all.


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 4, 2021)

I am attempting to get some ducks in a row. 
My understanding is that this mill should have a BS#10 taper.  I am considering an adapter to ER32 or ER40.  
Any cons to this plan? 
On a side note to the ER collets would be sourcing an ER collet chuck for the lathe and ER collet blocks so I'm using the ER collets in everything and only need one set.  
Or, If I remember correctly someone somewhere changed theirs to R8.  I'm not sure what is involved with that change over.
Advise would be well received.


----------



## cathead (Feb 4, 2021)

Rather than modify my 9J, I made a BS10 to ER40 adapter.  There are some photos in my albums of the BS10 adapter
and ER40 collets.  I used a taper attachment on my Monarch lathe to make the BS10 taper.


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 4, 2021)

cathead said:


> Rather than modify my 9J, I made a BS10 to ER40 adapter.  There are some photos in my albums of the BS10 adapter
> and ER40 collets.  I used a taper attachment on my Monarch lathe to make the BS10 taper.


Excellent!  I haven't done much taper turning, that could be a fun project. Thank you for the insight.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 4, 2021)

BS#10 is pretty hard to find compared to BS# 9 so yes, making an adapter makes the most sense. Otherwise, if you had BS9 like I do you could just buy a few collets for the common endmill sizes
-Mark


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 6, 2021)

Well, she is here and work is started. Got some done Friday night and my weekend foreman/operator is helping me today. 
Hopefully the motors will be sent off next week for rewire on the feed motor and inspection / quotation for what to do with the spindle motor.






Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 6, 2021)

Looks like 1939
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 6, 2021)

Motors
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 6, 2021)

My foreman today..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 6, 2021)

Long day, have a few pieces on the bench.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 8, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder if taking things apart straight away is the best plan. Then I find things like these oil ports clogged with something carb dip won't eat and I feel better.
First batch of cleaned components.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## cathead (Feb 9, 2021)

I remember when I got my 9J at the scrap yard.  The scrap guys had already removed the main
motor and had put it in the scrap electric motor dumpster for recycling.   They hadn't gotten
to the feed motor yet but I'm sure that was next...

When I got it home, I took the table all apart to clean out the swarf of which there was plenty...


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 9, 2021)

The cleaning and learning how it was assembled is fun, but good lord what were these people doing to this thing.  Grease everywhere. 

I have been struggling with what to do about the motors.  I don't have 440 and don't want to do the rotary converter / step up transformer.  So after inquiring about rewinding the motors... yikes thats pricey.  Looks like I'll be fitting some newer motors to her.  Probably starting the search tomorrow.  

I'm also trying to decide if I want to take the knee off or not.  Probably going to start poking around with that this afternoon.


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 11, 2021)

The paint is mostly removed from the base of the machine. 
The cleaned parts bin is getting full.
Started skim coating the sides to see if I can smooth them out a bit.
Needed some motivation so I painted a little.
Surprisingly all the bearings that have been removed have cleaned up well and appear to be good.

On a side note I found a tag from "The Motch and Merryweather machinery Co.". Not sure if they sold it or reconditioned it at some point. A fun tag because the were headquartered in Cleveland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 13, 2021)

First coat of gray on the base and knee.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 16, 2021)

Alright Guru's I'm starting the reassembly of the Knee, Saddle and Table.  On the saddle and table the lead screw nuts were loose... as in I could take their bolts out with my fingers.  My question is, Is this a thing?  Should they be left finger tight when assembling or should they be tightened down as I would expect?  They are both taper pinned to their respective components with single taper pins.


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 18, 2021)

Got some work done over the last couple days.
Reinstalled the saddle and crank handle assembly.
Found a spindle oil reservoir that I like.
Straightened and then rethreaded the handle shaft. First time rethreading on the lathe, worked a treat.
Lead screw nuts being torqued in tight work fine, not sure why they were loose. I guess I will need to monitor them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Feb 27, 2021)

Finally found a broken part to fix. The stub and plunger for one of the power feeds was broken off, knob missing.
Bored the handle and pressed a new stub in.
New plunger, knob and milled the detent slots in the stub. Couple little things to finish it off on Monday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Mar 6, 2021)

Got the head off of her and taken apart. 
Spindle bearings have some rust spots on the outer races. New bearings ordered. 
New power feeds motor installed.
Started laying out the electrical. 
Man does the head move nice now that all the garbage has been cleaned out of the top!














Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Mar 6, 2021)

Looking good.   Those pictures sure bring back some memories.

Joe


----------



## TCSmith (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks for the comments, it's great to hear. My wife just doesn't seem to appreciate it 
Warmed up the bearings and got the pulley and spindle bearings mounted and torqued.
Started prepping some of the wiring and mounting the electrical parts.
Need to make some vee blocks to inspect the spindle bearing install according to the manual.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Mar 7, 2021)

I have lots of pictures that are very similar. 
Joe


----------



## TCSmith (Mar 8, 2021)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> I have lots of pictures that are very similar.
> Joe


Man thats fun!  good looking project there!


----------



## TCSmith (Apr 1, 2021)

2 scales of 4 mounted up. Don't have the bolts needed so it appears this is as far as I can go for now. 
Think I need a cover on the quill scale?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Apr 8, 2021)

1939 meet 2021. I can't wait to use this touch dro. Looks great and the glass scales seem smooth as silk.
Bought a MT5 er32 collet chuck. It was pretty inexpensive so I am attempting turning it down for BS10. We will see how that goes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Apr 8, 2021)

Well here it is, BS10 (ish) to er32.
Still should probably do some work on the surface finish but it sticks in the spindle and without torquing it in I get 2 tenths runout.
I have some metric threaded rod coming to figure out the draw bar at a later time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCSmith (Apr 13, 2021)

Been working at this collect chuck.  Seem to have pretty good contact in the taper.  As it stands right now I have about 9 tenths of run out on a 1/2" pin.  
Should I keep working it or call it a day?


----------



## TCSmith (Apr 14, 2021)

I kept working it and got the run out on a pin in the collet down to 1.3 tenths (TIR?) total sweep.  Cleaned up the table some and I am preparing to connect the electric to it.  Waiting for a couple things to show up but I may move a vise over there and make some cuts very soon.
Have a guy wanting to get some grooves cut into a 1919 side plate and I would like to use this machine to do it.


----------



## TCSmith (Apr 15, 2021)

First chips, some 1018 square I believe. 
Can just barely feel the over lap with my finger nail.
No terrible noises or unexpected things.
1/2" end mill 0.060" depth of cut. Don't recall the feed rate or spindle speed off hand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------

